# What is this??????



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I was gone for a week with my sister watching my chickens. I came back about 2 days ago. Today I found this egg in my rir and Bo hen box?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's a pullet egg...one of your young birds at laying age and has started her laying life, perhaps.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Sounds about right start little get bigger


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah ur I have never seen 1 that small from a LF


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

That's called a wind egg. It will have no yolk in it, or sometimes a dot of yolk. You'll get one now and again. The smallest one I ever got was the size of a marble!


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

I get one about 3 x a year! Around Thanksgiving, I add them to my tabletop centerpiece, making for silly & sometimes crazy conversations!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for the info. Did you eat the marble sized egg?


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

No, a marble size egg isn't worth fooling with. I usually just throw them away or break them into the dog's food.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Most of them don't have a yolk inside..but occasionally one will have a very tiny little yolk.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I usually get those when my young ones just start laying and I just put them on a shelf and let them dry out and my friend uses them in her arts and crafts projects.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a marble sized egg I saved and dried. I call it the fart egg. It is a good conversation starter! My girls weren't pullets when it was laid though. Really have no idea why it was that small. Chickens are just weird sometimes.


----------

